# Nissan Planning Electric Crossover and Sports Car to Join Leaf in Lineup



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *Nissan is working on a new modular platform for its electric vehicles.*
> 
> The company’s senior vice-president, Shiro Nakamura, has told _Auto Express_ that Nissan’s newmodular platform will be able to use conventional and alternative powertrains, serving as a key component in expanding the Japanese automaker’s electric vehicle offerings. 'We don’t want to limit our EVs just to the Leaf,' said Nakamura. 'We’re the leading EV manufacturer, but I don’t think we can make it just off one EV, so we want to grow the portfolio – that’s our next plan. It could be a crossover, it could be a sports car; we see much more opportunity for EVs than just a hatchback.'
> 
> ...


Read more about Nissan Planning Electric Crossover and Sports Car to Join Leaf in Lineup at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

For sure it's aerodynamic. Looks like all the sharp edges melted off. 

Numbers seem to lend credibility so I'd quote the drag coefficient of this, compared to that of the competition.


----------

